# Standard?



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this but...I was wondering if anyone could direct me to somewhere that I can view the standard for priests. I have just recently acquired a pair and am hoping to work on breeding them. Thanks in advance!

Julie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Go here: http://www.azpigeons.org/birds.htm then look down until you find Saxon Priest and click on the link!

Would love to see pictures of your birds!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

this might help some http://www.azpigeonclub.org/bird_standards/saxon_priest.htm
and heres another one  http://www.nationalcolorpigeonclub.com/priest.htm


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for the links! Here are a few pics:

The male is the red and the female is the yellow. They're a bit nervous, as I got them home just before these pics were taken...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My goodness they're cute! I don't think I've ever seen these before, but I can see why you would want to breed them. They're different looking, aren't they? I like them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos! They are lovely! I know you will enjoy them .. can't wait for baby pics!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh they are a pretty breed...the colors are great...good luck with them!


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

*priest*

they come in varied colors and are pretty birds. I use to have some but traded them and wished I hadn't now.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I love them already!!

Here's a better pic, they're not as ruffled now that they've settled in a bit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more I look at them, it makes me want a pair.LOL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

it looks like their nose should itch , I know mine does just looking at them lol  still cute thou


----------

